# Greatest singers of all time list



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Who are the greatest singers? 

Opera: Lucia Popp, Roberto Alagna
Blues: Son House, Robert Johnson
Jazz: Ella Fitzgerald, Louis Armstrong
Soul: Ben E. King, Arethra Franklin
Rock: John Lennon, Black Francis, Chrissy Hynde

Rap: Treach


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

French chanson: Jacques Brel
Folk: Neli Andreeva
Folkrock: Sandy Denny
Jazz: Ella Fitzgerald
Lieder: Dietrich Fisher Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf
Modern classical: Barbara Hannigan, Cathy Berberian
Swamprock: David Foggerty
Bluesrock: Captain Beefheart


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> French chanson: Jacques Brel
> Folk: Neli Andreeva
> Folkrock: Sandy Denny
> Jazz: Ella Fitzgerald
> ...


Swamp Rock? First I heard of that


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm sure you wanna know more about Neli Andreeva.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I'm sure you wanna know more about Neli Andreeva.


Wow, powerful stuff


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Swamp Rock? First I heard of that


It's my personal association with the sound


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> It's my personal association with the sound


I don't see any david Foggerty in my search


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Sorry, I meant John Foggerty


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> Sorry, I meant John Foggerty


Oh yeah. Great rock singer.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

And now for some Jacques Brel. One of the best that ever lived.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Some of my favorites

Tim Buckley
Dock Boggs
Robert Wyatt
Rick Johnson (feedtime)
Tom Waits
Jimmy Scott
Camaron de la Isla
Robert Pete Williams
Sam Cooke
Slim Smith
Bim Sherman
Miton Nascimento
Neil Young
Aaron Neville 
Kevin Ayers
Tim Hardin
Richard Sinclair
Danzig
Lee Moses
Natalino Otto
Robert Ashley
Chris Cornell
Marvin Gaye
Shooby Taylor (ok, Shooby isn't technically one of the greatest singers, but he has definitely the funniest scat singing)






Iris Dement
Maria Bethania
Aretha Franklin
Maria Callas
Nina Simone
Margaret Philpot
Marion Williams
Sandy Denny
Janis Joplin
Big Mama Thornton
Jeanne Lee
Little Esther Phillips
Rosa Balistreri
Carrie Smith
Joni Mitchell
Mary Margaret O'hara
Lorez Alexandria
Beth Hart
Lee Wiley
Meredith D'ambrosio
Christine Correa
Beverly Kenney
Lucy Reed
Odetta
Sugar Pie Desanto
Kath Bloom
Lisa Kekaula
Winona Carr
Mahalia Jackson
Brittany Howard
Beverly Glenn-Copeland
Cleo Laine
Zeze Gonzaga
Barbara Brown

for some reason I tend to prefer female voices.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

It is tempting to just name your favorite artists. Like Neil Young, but is he really a great singer? Yet, he has a charming voice because his voice is cracking and full of emotional impact. But maybe Gram Parsons is a better option: a very sweet voice with a crack. I believe artists like Elvis Presley and John Lennon held Roy Orbison in high esteem as a singer but I am not that fond of Roy's voice. I like the singing voice of Elvis Presley very much though because it is a very warm and full voice. An so I also like the singing voice of Brenda Lee who is a kind of female Elvis Presley. But no-one beats the thundering voice of Etta James!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> Sorry, I meant John Foggerty


Third time's the charm - John Fogerty


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> And now for some Jacques Brel. One of the best that ever lived.


Great acting. Not sure if I would want to listen to him only


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> It is tempting to just name your favorite artists. Like Neil Young, but is he really a great singer? Yet, he has a charming voice because his voice is cracking and full of emotional impact. But maybe Gram Parsons is a better option: a very sweet voice with a crack. I believe artists like Elvis Presley and John Lennon held Roy Orbison in high esteem as a singer but I am not that fond of Roy's voice. I like the singing voice of Elvis Presley very much though because it is a very warm and full voice. An so I also like the singing voice of Brenda Lee who is a kind of female Elvis Presley. But no-one beats the thundering voice of Etta James!


A great singer is one who can convey emotional impact, with or without technique, in my book. Roy Orb was great, so was Elvis, and Neil Y.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Janet Baker

Lauritz Melchior

Christa Ludwig

Jon Vickers

Ezio Pinza

Nicolai Gedda

Alexander Kipnis

Kathleen Ferrier

Rosa Ponselle

Kurt Moll

Leontyne Price

Maria Callas

Pop singer/songwriter Laura Nyro


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Agamemnon said:


> It is tempting to just name your favorite artists. Like Neil Young, but is he really a great singer? Yet, he has a charming voice because his voice is cracking and full of emotional impact.


that's all that matters to me. To me the ability to evoke emotion is much more important than range or virtuosistic abilities.
Even if a lot of people think his voice isn't particularly pretty, and he does not have the technical skills of a Bobby McFerrin, I would definitely put Young miles ahead of singers like Mariah Carey (just to make a name of a singer that has a great range and technique but who will never be a good singer in my book).


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> that's all that matters to me. To me the ability to evoke emotion is much more important than range or virtuosistic abilities.
> Even if a lot of people think his voice isn't particularly pretty, and he does not have the technical skills of a Bobby McFerrin, I would definitely put Young miles ahead of singers like Mariah Carey (just to make a name of a singer that has a great range and technique but who will never be a good singer in my book).


While I agree 100% with the importance of a singer's ability to project a strong emotional component out to his/her audience, we must also consider the overall context. I am a huge fan of Neil Young--_Cortez the Killer_ is one of my top ten songs--but he is not a particularly energizing figure in concert. You mention Mariah Carey by way of contrast. Unlike Young, she is more perfectly at home than Young before a huge (and adoring) audience, and so the complete package of voice and delivery is before us for comparison--leaving aside entirely, as we must, our assessments of the individual songs themselves. Carey's gift here is in conveying a youthful joyousness in her telling us of her loved one.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Paul Robeson plus William Blake equals musical poetry of the highest order:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> While I agree 100% with the importance of a singer's ability to project a strong emotional component out to his/her audience, we must also consider the overall context. I am a huge fan of Neil Young--_Cortez the Killer_ is one of my top ten songs--but he is not a particularly energizing figure in concert. You mention Mariah Carey by way of contrast. Unlike Young, she is more perfectly at home than Young before a huge (and adoring) audience, and so the complete package of voice and delivery is before us for comparison--leaving aside entirely, as we must, our assessments of the individual songs themselves. Carey's gift here is in conveying a youthful joyousness in her telling us of her loved one.....


I can't see the video (copyright issues) but I've heard her in concert and onestly I really don't like her at all. I don't feel real emotions in her singing, but just look, I'm a super rich diva and I can do fast melismatic passages and hit very high notes. It's pure plastic to me, that for a singer that is supposed to come from a great tradition of soul singers is not intended as a great compliment.
This is the real thing to me:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

norman bates said:


> I can't see the video (copyright issues) but I've heard her in concert and onestly I really don't like her at all. I don't feel real emotions in her singing, but just look, I'm a super rich diva and I can do fast melismatic passages and hit very high notes. It's pure plastic to me, that for a singer that is supposed to come from a great tradition of soul singers is not intended as a great compliment.
> This is the real thing to me:


I agree. Mariah Carey, like Celine Dion, is obviously very very talented from a purely technical standpoint, but lacks the theatrical gifts or personal conviction (in most of her songs), to project them in any substantially emotional way. To me, she is quite superficial with few exceptions.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Since this is a non-Classical thread, I'm leaving out Opera, etc. My top 10 would go something like this:

1. Tim Buckley






2. Meredith Monk (she is "avant-garde vocal", technically "Classical" perhaps, so maybe a stretch to include her)






3. Diamanda Galas (similar comment as Meredith Monk)






4. Nico






5. Captain Beefheart






6. Mark Stewart






7. Van Morrison






8. David Thomas






9. Jeff Mangum






10. Janis Joplin






Obviously, I don't always look for "technical polish", but I tend to choose the most singular talents that can project emotions/concepts in extraordinary, affecting ways.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

We clearly have different reactions to Mariah Carey, perhaps based on different expectations. Being a super rich diva neither helps nor hinders my perception of her, and I detect no plasticity in her on-stage performance. Rather, I see and hear a polished yet quite authentic pop singer delivering highly emotionally rewarding material to an enraptured audience. I certainly honor Aretha, but we're talking apples and oranges here, and also Aretha I'm sure is, or ought to be, as rich and diva-ish as MC.

My usual afterthought: it seems important to some to knock the other's musical preferences, and I've never been able to figure out why .


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> We clearly have different reactions to Mariah Carey, perhaps based on different expectations. Being a super rich diva neither helps nor hinders my perception of her, and I detect no plasticity in her on-stage performance. Rather, I see and hear a polished yet quite authentic pop singer delivering highly emotionally rewarding material to an enraptured audience. I certainly honor Aretha, but we're talking apples and oranges here, and also Aretha I'm sure is, or ought to be, as rich and diva-ish as MC.
> 
> My usual afterthought: it seems important to some to knock the other's musical preferences, and I've never been able to figure out why .


No worries, just different opinions. She is very talented and I'm sure a lot of people would agree with including her. I'm just more into singers that find new, transcendent and/or revolutionary ways of expressing themselves.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> My usual afterthought: it seems important to some to knock the other's musical preferences, and I've never been able to figure out why .


Sorry, it wasn't my intention. But I think it's normal to like certain things and dislike others.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

A very subjective question this one, so I'll give a very subjective answer. 

I am versed in opera primarily, so I won't try to answer for the other genres. In my humble opinion, based off of my expansive recordings collection, I believe Renata Tebaldi truly did, as Toscanini said, have the voice of an angel.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> Sorry, it wasn't my intention. But I think it's normal to like certain things and dislike others.


You are totally correct. I dislike cubic miles of things in art, music, literature, architecture, sculpture. In fact, as stated before by our friend Murphy (and many others), 95% of everything is crap, and Murphy, like me, was an optimist with low standards. But such preferences in The Arts are purely that, purely subjective, just opinions. As we also all recognize, then, when somebody tells you that someone whose work you like "lacks theatrical gifts or personal conviction" or is a super rich diva (as if this is a bad thing ), you, if you are human, think "What sort of nonsense is this? I like X, or Mariah Carey, and I'm wrong?? I'm not supposed to like X, Mariah Carey, Rembrandt (insert other names here)? I invite all and sundry to go through my several posts and find more than a few tiny hints of anything that arouses my artistic scorn, disgust, condemnation, or even simple dislike. Instead, I find it much more engaging (literally) to find areas of agreement and shared enthusiasm. Our mothers told us many times that if we couldn't find anything nice to say about something or someone (certainly true in areas of pure opinion=The Arts), then say nothing at all. I excuse myself by saying that I am not properly equipped to fully appreciate what you love but what leaves me cold; I am not the proper or intended audience for whatever it is.


----------



## SoleilCouchant (May 4, 2017)

Geeze, hard question. I hardly feel qualified to come up with an answer. Besides opera (because, to me, really they are all many notches above the rest...opera is the Olympics of singing IMO), I like the person who suggested Roy Orbison. He conveyed so much emotion. 

Freddie Mercury also had a great range and made it all seem effortless, too...I feel this really stands out when you see other people attempt to sing his songs and struggle. For whatever reason he was the first one that jumped to my brain.

But....greatest voices of all time...no clue! I'd have to really think long and hard but even still doubt I'd come up with anything convincing. There so many. I think a lot of it is personal taste, too. (Though actual technical talent is a necessity to even be in this category I think...)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I still don't get the classical singers.....


Never mind only one: Dame Joan Sutherland.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I rarely listen to non-classical singers, but I'd walk miles to hear the likes of Amalia Rodrigues:






I'd then walk a few more miles to hear Morgana King turn La Touche and Moross into impressionistic poetry:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I rarely listen to non-classical singers, but I'd walk miles to hear the likes of Amalia Rodrigues:


That's not a bad taste MR.Wood, like that voice very much.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Strange Magic said:


> We clearly have different reactions to Mariah Carey, perhaps based on different expectations. Being a super rich diva neither helps nor hinders my perception of her, and I detect no plasticity in her on-stage performance. Rather, I see and hear a polished yet quite authentic pop singer delivering highly emotionally rewarding material to an enraptured audience. I certainly honor Aretha, but we're talking apples and oranges here, and also Aretha I'm sure is, or ought to be, as rich and diva-ish as MC.
> 
> My usual afterthought: it seems important to some to knock the other's musical preferences, and I've never been able to figure out why .


I used to love Mariah. It may be the material. It would be interesting to hear her belt out the blues, or classic R&B. I could like her and Celine Dion's singing if I don't focus too much on the material. I actually like Dion's My Hear Will Go On still.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Paul Robeson plus William Blake equals musical poetry of the highest order:


Video isn't available over here, but I know and love Paul Robeson, I have him on vinyl. Great, great voice and an extremely gifted person. His life story is telling (and heartbreaking) as well.

I'll post a video of Jerusalem that is available here.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> We clearly have different reactions to Mariah Carey, perhaps based on different expectations. Being a super rich diva neither helps nor hinders my perception of her, and I detect no plasticity in her on-stage performance. Rather, I see and hear a polished yet quite authentic pop singer delivering highly emotionally rewarding material to an enraptured audience. I certainly honor Aretha, but we're talking apples and oranges here, and also Aretha I'm sure is, or ought to be, as rich and diva-ish as MC.
> 
> My usual afterthought: it seems important to some to knock the other's musical preferences, and I've never been able to figure out why .


I don't think you should interpret it that way (knocking your preferences), I think it's a sincere view by Norman, at least I can relate to it. Mariah Carey can sing really well, and maybe it's the arrangement or the production, but she doesn't do anything for me as well and 'plastic' does not seem unfitting to me as well.

Since I've been on this forum I've had a bit of a hard time grasping your preferences or finding the common denominator in them. Half of them (flamenco, African and Arab music, Joni Mitchell and much more) we share to the full extent, and I seem to share them more with you than with anybody else, the other half I'm not ready for yet.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Amalia Rodrigues indeed! Here is a longtime favorite.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> I don't think you should interpret it that way (knocking your preferences), I think it's a sincere view by Norman, at least I can relate to it. Mariah Carey can sing really well, and maybe it's the arrangement or the production, but she doesn't do anything for me as well and 'plastic' does not seem unfitting to me as well.
> 
> Since I've been on this forum I've had a bit of a hard time grasping your preferences or finding the common denominator in them. Half of them (flamenco, African and Arab music, Joni Mitchell and much more) we share to the full extent, and I seem to share them more with you than with anybody else, the other half I'm not ready for yet.


My comments about others' expressed negativity toward music that you (or I) like have nothing to do with the sincerity with which they are delivered. There is usually no reason whatsoever to doubt their sincerity, though some such comments seem to be the result of a notion to "rip off the mask", to bravely tell the world that somebody else's emperor has no clothes; it's time the Truth Came Out! But my argument is instead mostly with the practical effects of such expressions upon both initiator and receiver of such remarks: The initiator, unless they are made of different stuff than most of us, must sense that others share with them their own incredulity that another would think their own artistic preferences could be so easily affected by an adverse opinion. You (rhetorically) imply by your dislike that I too should dislike something? I scoff at such impertinence! And you sense that I scoff. And the receiver feels a sense of rejection, of repudiation of his/her enthusiasm, rather than a sense of a shared esthetic.

As far as grasping my musical preferences or finding a common denominator, that's easy: there is no common denominator. I strictly follow my internal honey guide--wherever it leads me, I go. I think most of us like what we like, and then later, _ex post facto_, seek a coherent explanation for ourselves and others that make our choices appear rational.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

There are many great singers in different genres but for simple pop songs/ballads Whitney Houston in her prime has no serious competition.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A record appeared in our household when I was a teenager in the 1950s, and it was a sensation. _Voice of the Xtabay_ was alleged to be songs from the Andes (and some from the Incas) as sung by the vocally amazing Yma Sumac. Some skeptics claimed Yma Sumac was really a Frenchwoman named Amy Camus, but she seems to have been genuine. The musical backgrounds and the songs themselves were mostly inventions--tropical exoticism inspired by Kon-Tiki and the roughly contemporaneous recordings of Les Baxter--Martin Denny's Jungle Village would come a bit later. Anyway, here is the Andean Songbird in one of the cuts from Xtabay:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> My comments about others' expressed negativity toward music that you (or I) like have nothing to do with the sincerity with which they are delivered. There is usually no reason whatsoever to doubt their sincerity, t*hough some such comments seem to be the result of a notion to "rip off the mask", to bravely tell the world that somebody else's emperor has no clothes*; it's time the Truth Came Out! But my argument is instead mostly with the practical effects of such expressions upon both initiator and receiver of such remarks: The initiator, unless they are made of different stuff than most of us, must sense that others share with them their own incredulity that another would think their own artistic preferences could be so easily affected by an adverse opinion. You (rhetorically) imply by your dislike that I too should dislike something? I scoff at such impertinence! And you sense that I scoff. And the receiver feels a sense of rejection, of repudiation of his/her enthusiasm, rather than a sense of a shared esthetic.
> 
> As far as grasping my musical preferences or finding a common denominator, that's easy: there is no common denominator. I strictly follow my internal honey guide--wherever it leads me, I go. I think most of us like what we like, and then later, _ex post facto_, seek a coherent explanation for ourselves and others that make our choices appear rational.


my intention was first of all to say that discussions about great singers are focused a lot about technical skills, range and stuff like that, and I think it's absurd. That's why I said that I prefer someone like Neil Young with his small frail voice to many so called virtuosos who can cover many octaves and sing like they are showing their technique.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

DeepR said:


> There are many great singers in different genres but for simple pop songs/ballads Whitney Houston in her prime has no serious competition.


There is no doubt to her, Mariah's, and a few other great singers. The problem is the material and production. When talented singers give their all on a piece that may not be worthwhile for their talents. Ronnie Spector, I think, was a way sub-par singer, but people love her songs because of the songwriting by Goffin, King and others, and the wall of sound. Imagine what Houston, Carey, etc. Could do on those songs.

I read The wall of sound was created to hide the imperfections of the singers. In Ronnie's case it worked out really well.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> There is no doubt to her, Mariah's, and a few other great singers. The problem is the material and production. When talented singers give their all on a piece that may not be worthwhile for their talents. Ronnie Spector, I think, was a way sub-par singer, but people love her songs because of the songwriting by Goffin, King and others, and the wall of sound. Imagine what Houston, Carey, etc. Could do on those songs.


onestly to me it's not just the material but a part of the problem is the melodramatic, pompous style of the Houston, Carey, Celine Dion, Giorgia and similar singers. And I don't know why that style is so pervasive.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Blues/Soul-Bobby Blue Bland, BB King, Solomon Burke, Dinah Washington, Mighty Sam McClain, Johnny Adams, Erma Thomas
Rock-Roger Daltry, Freddie Mercury, Robert Plant, Greg Lake, Ian Anderson
Pop-Stevie Wonder, Linda Ronstadt
Folk-Joni Mitchell, Joan Baez, Geoff Muldaur, Bert Jansch
Jazz-Jon Hendricks, Ella, Sarah Vaughan, Mark Murphy


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I am not now, and never have been, a fan of pop/rock music. And from that detached perspective, I think Freddie Mercury and Dusty Springfield had genuinely wonderful singing voices. 

On the classical front, my go-to singers are Paul Robeson, Jussi Bjorling, Nicholai Gedda (two Swedes!), Kathleen Ferrier, Dietrich F-D.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates said:


> onestly to me it's not just the material but a part of the problem is the melodramatic, pompous style of the Houston, Carey, Celine Dion, Giorgia and similar singers. And I don't know why that style is so pervasive.


People like it. I know I do. When it works, it works.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

norman bates, this is dedicated to you:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Strange Magic said:


> norman bates, this is dedicated to you:


and this is a pop singer I like for you


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

One of my favorite singers, who deosn't get much ink, is Greg Walker. He was Santana's vocalist on _Moonflower_ and _Inner Secrets_. I wish that they would have worked together more. Greg Walker had such a silky voice; reminds me of Sam Cooke a little.

Here is their cover of Dennis Yost's _Stormy_.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I guess after mentioning Sam Cooke, above, I should play one of his tunes.

Sam Cooke - what a voice.

Here's one of his classics.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Phil,

I don't want to hijack your thread, but can I list one more singer?

Natalie Merchant is quite famous. But I don't hear her name mentioned too often when the great singers are listed. I absolutely love her voice.

This live rendition of _Don't Talk_ is one of those _goosebumps_ songs. Take a listen.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another personal favorite, the amazing Laura Branigan singing _The Power of Love_. She has that Celtic catch in her voice, and, in this song, allows her voice to break up into the "rajo", the _in extremis_ rasp at maximum volume that adds greatly (in my view) to her perceived commitment to the emotion expressed by the song. She's in it all the way.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> But my argument is instead mostly with the practical effects of such expressions upon both initiator and receiver of such remarks: The initiator, unless they are made of different stuff than most of us, must sense that others share with them their own incredulity that another would think their own artistic preferences could be so easily affected by an adverse opinion. You (rhetorically) imply by your dislike that I too should dislike something? I scoff at such impertinence! And you sense that I scoff. And the receiver feels a sense of rejection, of repudiation of his/her enthusiasm, rather than a sense of a shared esthetic.
> 
> As far as grasping my musical preferences or finding a common denominator, that's easy: there is no common denominator. I strictly follow my internal honey guide--wherever it leads me, I go. I think most of us like what we like, and then later, _ex post facto_, seek a coherent explanation for ourselves and others that make our choices appear rational.


I'm not sure I follow your argument in full, English is not my native language and the way you put it is quite complex 

Concerning the last part: are you sure there's no common denominator? I perceive you as quite coherent in your tastes (seriously), maybe there are (at least) two common denominators :lol:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Another personal favorite, the amazing Laura Branigan singing _The Power of Love_. She has that Celtic catch in her voice, and, in this song, allows her voice to break up into the "rajo", the _in extremis_ rasp at maximum volume that adds greatly (in my view) to her perceived commitment to the emotion expressed by the song. She's in it all the way.


Although she has a great voice as well and uses it, it doesn't touch me. I'm sorry. To me it sounds as artificial emotions to be honest. I get the feeling I'm listening to "The voice of (fill in)", I cannot describe it better than that. It must be the material/arrangement or production I don't like.

Well, we have enough other stuff in common. I'll post something for you that makes me happy.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> Although she [Laura Branigan] has a great voice as well and uses it, it doesn't touch me. I'm sorry. To me it sounds as artificial emotions to be honest. I get the feeling I'm listening to "The voice of (fill in)", I cannot describe it better than that. It must be the material/arrangement or production I don't like.


Casebearer, I'll use your quote above as my working example between us of my argument or my position on expressions of disdain--no matter how delicately phrased--of another's essentially meaningless and unimportant preference in the Arts: While you affirm that LB has a great voice and uses it (well?), you also claim to perceive the emotional component of her expression as artificial and generic, rather than authentic and unique. What does this utterance on your part translate to in terms of practical interpersonal dynamics? This, in my view: You are saying that you are a more refined and perceptive auditor than I; I counter by thinking that A) It is clearly I who am the more refined and perceptive auditor, and B) Why did you think it necessary to attempt to trivialize or to nullify my enjoyment of LB?

Now I've mentioned before that some post their active, hostile criticisms of others' choices as if it were a matter of being "fearless", "ruthlessly honest", speaking truth, not necessarily to power but rather to idiocy, etc. But the reality is that we are disputing, in discussions of the Arts, whether your favorite color is better than mine. Things are different in the Real World, where discussions of, say, anthropogenic global warming, or of militant religions, or of free and fair elections by a properly-informed citizenry can and should be carried on with energy and rigor in regards to truth, real news, real facts.

So my approach here on TC is to recognize the relative insignificance of the importance of what we discuss here--is not Hals a better painter than that clumsy fool Rembrandt, with his dark and muddy canvases; is not Hobbema clearly superior to both of them and to the coloring-book art of Vermeer also?--and therefore to either share in one another's pleasures and joys, or otherwise to maintain a discreet silence if we cannot thus share. An entire philosophy can be constructed around the concept of avoiding the needless infliction of discomfort upon others when the objects of discussion--flavors of ice cream, colors--are so trivial.

I hope this clarifies my position. I also hasten to state my appreciation to you for your interest in thus pursuing further clarity in this area; I value your honest openness, as I value our shared musical and "philosophical" values :tiphat:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

re: Whitney Houston

I don't really care for her music, or that of any pop star for that matter, and while this song may be cheesy, she made it WORK. This specific live performance is, indeed, her moment in time and worthy of the history books.

[video=dailymotion;x1ac1kw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1ac1kw_whitney-houston-one-moment-in-time-live_music[/video]


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For female singers I'd have to go with Annie Haslam.

The entire song is a great demonstration of her skills, but starting at about 2:40, it gets real good.






Male singers, over all I'd have to go with Francesco di Giacomo from the Italian prog band, Banco.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

For ensemble vocals, I'd have to go with Magma.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Simon Moon said:


> For ensemble vocals, I'd have to go with Magma


Reminds me of Carl Orff: _Catulli Carmina._


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

norman bates said:


> and this is a pop singer I like for you


Oh yes. Maria Bethania is an extraordinary singer, as is her brother, Caetano Veloso. I've always thought that the contrast between her voice and his is paradoxical-hers is somewhat deeper and more powerful; his is more feminine, so to speak, and is almost delicate. And both convey a level of sensuality that few other singers can achieve. In addition, both record excellent material. Caetano is one of the best Brazilian songwriters of his generation, and Maria consistently chooses outstanding works (for a good example of this, listen to her album _Canto do Pajé_).

Another remarkable Brazilian singer, of course, is Milton Nascimento. I don't think I've ever heard a singer whose natural, unaffected voice was so distinct and beautiful. A good place to start with him would be his album _Miltons_, which features wonderful accompaniment by Herbie Hancock on acoustic piano.

Among contemporary American singers, I'd mention Audra McDonald. What a great combination of a phenomenal natural voice and top-caliber training (Julliard). Her first album, _Way Back to Paradise_, is loaded with really original songs that only get better over time.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Bluecrab said:


> Oh yes. Maria Bethania is an extraordinary singer, as is her brother, Caetano Veloso. I've always thought that the contrast between her voice and his is paradoxical-hers is somewhat deeper and more powerful; his is more feminine, so to speak, and is almost delicate. And both convey a level of sensuality that few other singers can achieve. In addition, both record excellent material. Caetano is one of the best Brazilian songwriters of his generation, and Maria consistently chooses outstanding works (for a good example of this, listen to her album _Canto do Pajé_).
> 
> Another remarkable Brazilian singer, of course, is Milton Nascimento. I don't think I've ever heard a singer whose natural, unaffected voice was so distinct and beautiful. A good place to start with him would be his album _Miltons_, which features wonderful accompaniment by Herbie Hancock on acoustic piano.


I definitely agree, I've mentioned Milton Nascimento in the first page and I haven't mentioned Caetano Veloso only because for some reason I forgot him. Brazil has some amazing singers.

Another great one, not so famous as them is Zeze Gonzaga. While Bethania is the heart (she would be able to move me even singing a phone book) and Elis Regina is the technical singer), Zeze Gonzaga is the embodiement of refinement and class. She sung every word like she was polishing a gem.
Two of my let's say three favorite pop albums ever are Clube de esquina (Milton Nascimento) and Valzinho: Um doce veneno sung by Gonzaga (the third could probably be Stevie Wonder's Innervisions).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Far from exhaustive, but here is a list of some of the best voices I've heard:

Vince Gill
Merle Haggard
Martina McBride
Reba McEntire
George Strait
Freddie Mercury
Steve Perry
Wynonna Judd
Ronnie Dunn
Don Henley
Sara Evans
Patty Loveless
Dolly Parton
Faith Hill
Trisha Yearwood
Josh Groban
Jennifer Hudson
Celine Dion
Jennifer Nettles
Alison Krauss
Tim McGraw


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I never could understand why people liked Frank Sinatra, and he is considered a legend. I feel it's all in the voice, with VERY limited technique. It is so predictable, and easy to mimic. Am I missing something?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I never could understand why people liked Frank Sinatra, and he is considered a legend. I feel it's all in the voice, with VERY limited technique. It is so predictable, and easy to mimic. Am I missing something?


No. He is superb at what he is doing, but what he is doing is, as you said, rather limited in its emotional expression and significance.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ì'd say...

Yes. What he is doing is, as you said, rather limited in its emotional expression and significance, but the way he does it is superb.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AfterHours said:


> No. He is superb at what he is doing, but what he is doing is, as you said, rather limited in its emotional expression and significance.


Hear, hear...........


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> He is superb at what he is doing, but what he is doing is, as you said, rather limited in its emotional expression and significance.





Casebearer said:


> What he is doing is, as you said, rather limited in its emotional expression and significance, but the way he does it is superb.


Hmmm ... 

Glad we cleared that up!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> I never could understand why people liked Frank Sinatra, and he is considered a legend. I feel it's all in the voice, with VERY limited technique. It is so predictable, and easy to mimic. Am I missing something?


With Sinatra, you could understand every word. His diction was the best I've ever heard regarding ANY category of singers-pop or opera.

Too bad he didn't give Joan Sutherland some badly needed diction lessons.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I do love how Sinatra sounds. Besides his voice, the big-band sound that backed him up is quite appealing. Did he have a hand in any of his orchestrations?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

bharbeke said:


> I do love how Sinatra sounds. Besides his voice, the big-band sound that backed him up is quite appealing. Did he have a hand in any of his orchestrations?


I don't think he knew how to do it, but he knew what he liked. Nelson Riddle was his most famous arranger.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bharbeke said:


> I do love how Sinatra sounds. Besides his voice, the big-band sound that backed him up is quite appealing. Did he have a hand in any of his orchestrations?


The man couldn't even read music, he's not singing , he's doing some kind of proclamation.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> Glad we cleared that up!! :tiphat:


Matter of what you want to stress :tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> The man couldn't even read music, he's not singing , he's doing some kind of proclamation.


Charisma and charm is what Frank exterted or conveyed. I take an analytical approach to his technique, so I find it extremely hallow. I thought Bing Crosby had better technique, and more warmth.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Charisma and charm is what Frank exerted or conveyed. I take an analytical approach to his technique, so I find it extremely hallow. I thought Bing Crosby had better technique, and more warmth.


But he had a strange kind of followers, rumours, I might add from the criminal circuit. 
( to putting it mildly)


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Pugg said:


> But he had a strange kind of followers, rumours, I might add from the criminal circuit.
> ( to putting it mildly)


They are watching you! "Ethically challenging" may be a more positive word than that c-word.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Blues/Soul-Bobby Blue Bland, BB King, Solomon Burke, Dinah Washington, Mighty Sam McClain, Johnny Adams, Erma Thomas
> Rock-Roger Daltry, Freddie Mercury, Robert Plant, Greg Lake, Ian Anderson
> Pop-Stevie Wonder, Linda Ronstadt
> Folk-Joni Mitchell, Joan Baez, Geoff Muldaur, Bert Jansch
> Jazz-Jon Hendricks, Ella, Sarah Vaughan, Mark Murphy


Whoa I forgot Robert Plant. A truly original singer. Mesmerizing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

A song to remember one the greatest rock singers


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> I never could understand why people liked Frank Sinatra, and he is considered a legend. I feel it's all in the voice, with VERY limited technique. It is so predictable, and easy to mimic. Am I missing something?


It's called feel, phrasing and understatement. :tiphat:

From about a minute in.






So he doesn't have amazing technical ability or range but he sure can put a song across.

For me though, the best non-classical singers are Louis, Ella and Stevie.

With a big shout out to..

Al Green
Otis Reading,
Al Jarreau,
Aretha Franklin,
Marvin Gaye

..........................and a dozen others in various genres!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

norman bates said:


> A song to remember one the greatest rock singers


So many people such different taste.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Big Sinatra fan here. And for my money if I compare - say - "Stars Fell on Alabama" with "What's New" from the Capitol era albums I hear a pretty wide expressive range.

Several other singers I haven't seen mentioned:

k.d. lang
Cassandra Wilson
Sarah Vaughan
Barbara Cook

I listened to my one Dianne Reeves album recently and felt foolish that I never bought any more.
And add to Whitney and Mariah - Lady Gaga

Edit - for people looking to explore Sinatra's Capitol era albums (by general consensus his best work) I can recommend this website:

http://www.11fifty.com/Site_108/Capitol_Scorecard_2.html


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

Did anyone else say Robert Wyatt or Thom Yorke? Both full of character and humanity.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Pugg said:


> So many people such different taste.


Sure, but if one likes shouters there are very few as powerful as him.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Did anyone else say Robert Wyatt or Thom Yorke? Both full of character and humanity.


I've mentioned Wyatt in the first page. Huge fan of him.
And besides character and humanity he was also a very creative singer.
By the way, it's incredible to think that Wilde flowers had three singers so great together: Wyatt, Richard Sinclair (Caravan, Hatfield and the North) and Kevin Ayers.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Another fan of Elvis and Freddie Mercury here, but my all time favourite is probably Bobby Darin, who I don't think has been mentioned.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I may be repeating myself, but one of the most emotive singers I've ever heard is Ian Tyson of Ian and Sylvia. In songs like 24 Hours from Tulsa, Brave Wolfe, The Lovin' Sound, Leave Here Running, and so many more Ian and Sylvia gems, his voice can convey such rich suggestions. In 24 Hours from Tulsa, you are as one with him in his sudden discovery of a new love and in his breaking the crushing news to his at-home wife/girlfriend. A remarkable singer (as was Sylvia).






A Burt Bacharach song, don't ya know!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I was just listening to some non-classical tunes on YouTube and listened to some Mamas & Papas tunes. Every time I listen to them I think how under-rated Mama Cass was/is. She had an amazing voice that (maybe) carried that band and she doesn't get half the accolades that she should get for her voice.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anyone put in a word for Sammy Davis Jnr yet? If not, I will. A fine, fluid voice, more versatile than Sinatra.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Rach Man said:


> I was just listening to some non-classical tunes on YouTube and listened to some Mamas & Papas tunes. Every time I listen to them I think how under-rated Mama Cass was/is. She had an amazing voice that (maybe) carried that band and she doesn't get half the accolades that she should get for her voice.


Many times with the songs of the G.A.S it's hard to choose the best interpretation, but sometimes there's the definitive version of the song. I don't think that someone could sing it better than Mama cass. I've always loved it, even more because it's played at the end of Compagni di Scuola, one of the best italian movies of the eighties directed by Carlo Verdone. Great movie, great song.


----------

